
Process Mining and AI Platform – Logpickr Process Mining and Smart Optimization - JPLeRouzic
https://www.logpickr.com/en/product.html
======
JPLeRouzic
An international Telecom operator used Logpickr Process Explorer 360 to
analyze the behavior of two different teams producing the same services.

They discovered that one team spontaneously parallelized tasks, and
effortlessly gained time and availability, improving the overall process time.

By generalizing this best practice, the company gained 30% time on the service
delivery, compared to the previous organization.

